# Travel Destinations > East Asia >  Exotic Food in Asia.

## Asia

Have you been in Asia? How do you find their great cuisine? What exotic foods have you eaten? Kindly share...

----------


## macjonny

The food is very similar to Thai food that comes from the rural northeast “Isaan” part of Thailand, which is ethnically Laos.If you can handle your food staring back at you, feasting on tuna eyes should come as a pleasure.

----------


## GFI

Asian food is pretty awesome and yummy taste because I always been eating different dishes whenever I travel somewhere in Asia. Has anyone tried Pakistani food?

----------


## antony

I have tried Chinese and India food. Both are really good. But I found Indian food very spicy. But you gonna love to have it.

----------


## mikehussy

Asian cuisine styles can be broken down into several tiny regional styles that have rooted the people and cultures of those regions.







Cheap flights to Kuala Lumpur

----------


## maximac

Dog meat in China

Have you ever thought about why only the Chinese eat dog meat? Try it for yourself and you might find out why.Asia is known not just for its diverse cultures and traditions, but also a galore of exotic food that often surprises and astonishes...

----------


## joneynaheval

Food very similar to Thai food that comes from the Isaan "in rural Northeast Thailand, which is ethnically Laos.If you can handle your food staring back you, feasting on tuna eyes should come as fun.

----------


## margauxrodriguez

Exotic foods in Asia, there are lots of it from different places around. I have tasted Durian fruit from one of the countries in South East Asia and at first, it smells so bad, but when I tasted the fruit, the taste is so good I can't get enough of it.

----------


## sophiewilson

Only in India you will find a lot of exotic food which will excite your taste buds. Tandoori Chicken, Lentil Curry, Mango chili chutney, Gol Gappa, and so many many more dishes. Yumm

----------


## alinawatson38

I have try to exotic food of India. So I according Indian food is very good food compare of an other countrys. Great test in Indian food. so I like Indian food.

----------


## PepeRoni

In our country also I have visited some Chinese and Indian restaurant. I have tried with those foods. That taste so yummy and also some foods has been added to my favorite list. Some Chinese foods and Indian foods really show their tradition of the countries and also some foods making me to visit those countries.

----------


## LuizzeOliveira

Before some years, I gone for Asian trip and that time I enjoyed all types of Asian food. According to my choice Indian food is best so testy. It's Punjabi and Gujarati food are best. Then there are so many best restaurants Singapore and Thailand for delicious food.

----------


## ankita1234

India is a place of spices. the indian food is always delicious.

----------


## davidsmith36

Bizarre foods in Asia can simply be found in the market. Tarantulas with a plunging sauce, mmm.. Shrimp swimming in a pool of alcohol. Balut eggs with a side of veggies. White insect eggs, enter fixing in Ant Egg Soup. Loads of fish, bunches of eyeballs. Sushi with fish sperm on top. Horse meat sashimi.

----------


## sankalppatil732

I like Asian food. Their are many Chinese and India dishes-hes are available in restaurant.

----------


## steffidsouza46

10 Weird Asian Foods
Bizarre foods in Asia can always be found in the market.
Tarantulas with a dipping sauce, mmm..
Shrimp swimming in a pool of liquor.
Balut eggs with a side of veggies.
White ant eggs, key ingredient in Ant Egg Soup.
Lots of tuna, lots of eyeballs.
Sushi with fish sperm on top.
Horse meat sashimi.

----------


## HokuAppsKarl

Thailand's deep-fried grasshoppers. ...
The Filipino Balut. ...
Dog meat in China. ...
Singapore's turtle soup. ...
Oriental chicken feet. ...
Rooster's testicles in Taiwan. ...
Hong Kong's home-grown Chau taufu. ...
Isaw Manok in the Philippines.
I have tried this exotic food.
custom mobile app | madp platforms

----------

